# Go away cloudy tank!!!!!



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey everyone. My friend was getting rid of his fish and decided to give them to me. My tank at the time was cycled because all my levels were ideal (I used my API water test kit). However the tank was really cloudy. I was assured it would clear up but it never did. I waited a week and then bought the API ACCU-CLEAR and followed the directions. I did it the first day and nothing happened. The bottle says if a second dose is necessary wait 24 hours. I waited the 24 hours and put more in. Still same thing. It is now 24 hours from when I put it in yesterday and I don't know if I should put more in again today because the instructions only state if a *second dose* is needed.

Or is there something else I should be doing. I can't see past 1cm clearly in my tank its that bad.

Thanks for any help


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Do a large water change of 50% or so, and another tommorrow. Don't feed for a couple of days. If the cloudiness is caused by bacteria it should clear up.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ammonia remover will also cause this. It can make the tank go into mini cycles. 

Are you using any?

I had the same issue on a smaller tank was told by a fellow hobbyist to stop using the ammonia remover and do a large water change. it worked


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

BillD said:


> Do a large water change of 50% or so, and another tommorrow. Don't feed for a couple of days. If the cloudiness is caused by bacteria it should clear up.


I could try this thanks!



Jackson said:


> Ammonia remover will also cause this. It can make the tank go into mini cycles.
> 
> Are you using any?
> 
> I had the same issue on a smaller tank was told by a fellow hobbyist to stop using the ammonia remover and do a large water change. it worked


No I never used Ammonia remover so I don't think it's that. It happened right after I scraped my rocks and particles floated around. The next day it was all foggy. I went to siphon my gravel the other day and there was nothing underneath.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

JoshOohAh said:


> I could try this thanks!
> 
> No I never used Ammonia remover so I don't think it's that. It happened right after I scraped my rocks and particles floated around. The next day it was all foggy. I went to siphon my gravel the other day and there was nothing underneath.


LoL well it's for sure not that

Did you add any new rocks or other decor?


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

Jackson said:


> LoL well it's for sure not that
> 
> Did you add any new rocks or other decor?


I added this one decoration that I bought a while ago but never put in my tank. This was after the water got cloudy though.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope it clears up soon for you.

What type of fish? just out of curiosity lol


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I hope it clears up soon for you.
> 
> What type of fish? just out of curiosity lol


Axolotls. Which I guess are salamanders


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Could possibly be just a bacterial bloom.


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Could possibly be just a bacterial bloom.


I thought so but that's why a waited week.

Anyways I did a 50% water change hopefully after another one tomorrow it will start to go away


----------



## oldmanriver (Dec 8, 2010)

*Cloudy Water*

You could try and leave the lights off for a few days. Fish can go for a few days with just the lights from your place on. Worth a try. Hope it helps.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

JoshOohAh said:


> I thought so but that's why a waited week.


Waited a week for what?


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Waited a week for what?


Because i thought it might have been a bacteria bloom.

As an update it's gotten worse .... started doing a couple 50% water changes. Got rid of a little fog. Waited about 5 days tried api ACCU-CLEAR. Made it worse. Did a 50% the next 2 days and now my ammonia is up to 1ppm and it's still foggy. AHHHHHHHHHH what should I do.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

make sure no trace of ammonia and nitrite
make sure do not disturb gravel by filter
make sure not overstocked very much

if problem persists - do this for a week
do not feed
do not change water
do not touch the tank, let it settle
add activated carbon to your filter (make sure it is rinse good)

Last resort 
give up current tank, start a new one

good luck bud


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Random questions. Did you put an amonia bag or any new media into your filter? If not rinsed completely the water will be foggy and keep getting fogy until all the loose particals make their way out of your aquarium or settle on the bottom. 

From the changes in water chem it sounds like you are almost going to force your tank to recycle itself. I would if possible, move all the fish into a different tank and let the water / levels sort themselves out (10% water change a week only with no adding chemicals). That way you don't endanger your fish and arent battling against your tank which is believe it or not trying to stabalize itself on it's own. Hope this helps.


----------

